# still crazy after all these years



## americanspiritcarshuttle (Mar 17, 2020)

Many of you have used Mike and Bonnie's American Spirit Shuttle vehicle shuttle service for many years. We sold the passenger transportation service in 2018 but we are still shuttling cars for river runners floating sections of the middle Colorado and lower Dolores and Gunnison rivers; and for mountain bikers riding the Kokopelli, Fruita / Moab; or the San Juan Huts system. Sorry we have been hard to find. You can reserve a shuttle at http://www.americanspiritcarshuttle.net/:


----------

